# What do I do ?



## Brandy456 (Sep 28, 2010)

A lot of people keep their dogs in crates at night, but Sparky always has to pee so we just baby-gate him in our galley kitchen, and put a pee pad. 
Last night I was putting up the baby gate and (before I go on, i'll show you a picture of what it looks like)





See how theres like 2 'panels' of those circles?
Well I wasn't paying attention and my pinky finger went in one of the holes, and as I was pulling it open to make it bigger my finger got caught in between two holes that were supposed to pass each other, thus squishing it. 
I had opend it really quick, I mean i've been doing this for 2 and a half years and I thought it was all right, but it just means my finger was squished REALLY hard.
I looked at my finger and the nail was cracked along my cuticle, and was bleeding a lot. I couldn't move it either,

So after passing out, my mom said it was alright and told me to go to bed.
I can move my finger now, but pressure put on the tip of my finger *or past the last knucle* is unbearable.
And it's crooked 
anyone know what to do? it's extremly painful and super hot.
I put my finger out the window for the fun of it, and my entire hand was cold, but that finger was still super hot.


----------



## Nela (Sep 28, 2010)

Ouch :shock:Hmm not sure really... If the finger is crooked I would get it checked out. If it's the nail, then maybe it's more a nail injury. I have heard of nails falling off and growing back fine but I have no experience with it so I couldn't tell you if that type of injury would cause it. I remember my father squishing his finger real bad and aside from gushing blood from pressure and being really really sore it healed okay. Hope someone could help you out. 

Feel better soon!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 28, 2010)

soak it in ice water for fifteen minutes and then fifteen out. If you think it's broken, you might want to go to the Doctor and have it checked. Sounds like your gonna lose the nail for sure which can take a couple months. If broken, 6 to 8 weeks to heal fully. Toes and fingers I* usually just splint, unless they are spectacular.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 28, 2010)

I fixed the link to your picture for you.

I would definitely ice the finger. There's not too much they can do for a broken finger even if it is broken. You could get a little finger splint and use that though.

I'm sure you'll have quite a lovely bruise under your nail that may turn lots of fun colors and will be ugly for quite a while until the nail grows out.


----------



## otnorot (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't fool around get into emergency now because it sound like you broke it. Remember your in Canada so all it will cost you is time. 

Bill


----------



## degrassi (Sep 28, 2010)

If its broken then you need to get it checked ASAP as there is a limited time for them to be able to set it. You dont' want to end up with a lasting problem because you waited to fix it. 

If its not broken then just ice, ice, ice! 15mins at a time, throughout the day.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 28, 2010)

The crack started bleeding earlier, so the purple-ness under my nail is more.. normal purple bruise looking.
I have a doctors appt tomorrow, so i'm going to ask her to check it
it's still supper sensative to the touch, but it's okay because I realized I stick that finger in the air all the time, anyways. 
 it hurts hmph.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 28, 2010)

The barricade we use was bought at WalMart--you stretch it out to the size of the opening and then lock down a lever on the front. No way to catch a finger, so, they must have made it with me in mind.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2010)

Definitely sounds like a break.  
Good thing you have a drs. appt tomorrow. 

I sprained/possibly fractured my foot last Thurs. and still need to make a drs. appt. Have to do so tomorrow. Just keep putting it off because my mom is saying "It's just sprained." Although I'm having some strange symptoms and the pain is mainly in my foot, and quite severe, plus tingling & numbness... :/

Emily


----------



## otnorot (Sep 29, 2010)

Bet your Doctor sends you to emerg. 
Bill


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 29, 2010)

I dont think theres much to do now, 2 days later =/ 
My mom keeps saying its nothing, and it's making me angry ahah


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 29, 2010)

Leave it to me to forget to ask.


----------



## degrassi (Sep 29, 2010)

You went to the doctor and forgot to ask about your finger?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 29, 2010)

huh?


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Sep 29, 2010)

How could you forget something so painful? 

Please go to Emergency. The last thing you need is to have them re-break the finger to align it properly. It is a very painful thing to experience. 

Even if you get there, and they can't do anything, it was still time well spent. Your health should always be of the utmost importance.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 29, 2010)

The appointment was with a psychiatrist aha, but she said she used to be a family doctor so I thought it would be a good idea to ask her 
and my mom wont take me to emergency, she gets upset at me and says it's alright.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 30, 2010)

is it swollen?..i would think that if its broke it would be swollen..maybe u sprained it...ive lost quite a few of my nails..walking thru a public pool the door swung shut on my foot ..lifted my big toenail straight up...it was only attch at the cuticle...oh the pain..the pain..worst part was when my dad had to rip it off later that day..i was like i can walk around with a toenail sticking straight up dad its ok...he said what about a shoe fitting over that...i said good point...anyways ive lost 5 more nails in various incidences since then but that one was the worst...anyways when u said it felt warm to touch..my injured nails felt like that too..and i also couldnt move my finger very well......but im thinkin u really bruised the heck outta that finger...if u broke ur finger with that gate then id be taking more calcium if i were u.,,,,
ur fingernail is gonna look very interesting in the next couple of weeks...hopefully it will grow back normal..2 of my nails grew back deformed the dr. said from so much trauma to the nailbed....i hope it heals fast for u and ,i hope u dont hit it again ..i wrapped my finger up with bandages leaving a gap on the tip of my finger for impact ..hehe.i kept rehitting my finger doin everyday norm stuff..hope u feel better soon...keep us updated on it.
:nurse:
if all else fails ...well have to amputate.:spintongue


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 30, 2010)

I still have my nail, just it's cracked from one side to the other (pretty much along the cuticle) and bleeds every now and then.
it's still super sore, but i think i'll live..
and I have another appt tomorrow for my massive cold, so i'll ask him about it.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 30, 2010)

i feel for u...oh the pain ..the pain....get better soon


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 1, 2010)

*shakes my head* forgot again,
mostly because I found out I have strep..


----------



## Violet23 (Oct 2, 2010)

GET IN TO THE HOSPITAL!!!! a broken finger is not fun, could end up healing crooked and may be useless in the future if it heals wrong. if your mom wont take you get someone else to. we all want you to!


----------



## otnorot (Oct 2, 2010)

Questions for you=can you bend the finger, is it throbbing,is it purple with a greenish colour? If no to the first and yes to the second and third you just may get blood poisoning. What the heck is wrong with your Mom its not going to cost a cent to go to emerg. 
Now I'm going to be hard on you= I know your young but I'm 84 so I've been around and learned a lot,you been to two doctors and forgot to tell them about it,then it can't be all that bad or you would have told them about it. 
Bill


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 2, 2010)

If you forgot to tell two doctors then it must not be broken, if you broke your finger you'd remember to ask, it would be so painful and tender lol!


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 3, 2010)

... I burned my finger
I dropped a bowl of boiling hot chili on my hand, and it went on that one finger.
WHY DOES THE WORLD HATE MY PINKY FINGER
It's not broken, it feels alright now.. must've just been a slight sprain, but now it's all red and sore because the chili.


----------



## degrassi (Oct 3, 2010)

You aren't alone. I squished my ring finger inside a door hinge yesterday. I was cleaning my turtles tank and I lifted the tank's canopy, which is a huge oak canopy I made for a 90g tank, and my finger got caught in the hinge. It was squished for a while as the lid came swinging around and closed on it. Stupidly I had grabbed it so my fingers were inside the hing part and the lid was open. So I had to put the canopy down back down and get my finger out. The nail is cracked across and the first part of my finger is really bruised and swollen. Thankfully it didn't involve the knuckle so I can still bend it. Hurts like hell to type tho 

So dumb. But I definitely know not to carry the lid like that anymore


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh no!
I find its not as bad to type if you cut the nail really short


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 3, 2010)

I had my hand stuck in a mixer once... :O


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 3, 2010)

i'm sorry, i giggled.


----------



## Nela (Oct 5, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I had my hand stuck in a mixer once... :O


Please tell me it was unplugged...


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 5, 2010)

^ yeah that. 

I woke up biting it this morning. Even my sub-conscious knows what a pain in the butt it is, and wants it off.


----------



## Anaira (Oct 5, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I had my hand stuck in a mixer once... :O


heh, my mum got her hair caught up in one once.....:shock:


----------



## akane (Oct 6, 2010)

That nail will fall off which is actually a good thing. If you damage the base of the nail and don't do a thorough job of it so it has to grow an all new nail you instead get a really weird shaped nail. I had a groove going down mine for 3 years because a feral kitten bit me and punctured the very base of my nail in the middle. I had to keep filing it smoother to prevent it catching things and causing pain until it finally grew normal again.


----------

